# Help - Looking for Quality Father / Son Air Rifle(s)



## Chrasmus (Jul 4, 2010)

Not knowing much about Air Rifles, I had purchased a Benjamin Elite Powermaster to shoot with my 10 year old son. Sadly, this Rifle was a disappointment and I plan on returning it to Dick's (could not adjust the sights to degree needed, trigger feels more like a staple gun trigger than a rifle trigger, would shoot inconsistent even with scope). Initially, I had considered doing some modifications to it. However, it simply does not feel like the quality product I was expecting.

After doing some online research, I am considering getting a Weihrauch HW 25L (HW25L177) for my son, and a Weihrauch HW 95 Luxus (HW95L177) for myself. They are expensive, but I would hope that they would last a long time. As my son grows he would get my HW 95L, and eventually pass the HW 25L on to his kids. We would mainly shoot at targets. I would have to order the rifles without the benefit of first handling them, since we do not have any local dealers.

What else should I consider, Weihrauch or otherwise? What are your thoughts re. these rifles? Could scopes be added to either one of these rifles later on?

This is my first post here, and I would greatly appreciate your input!

Thank you,

Christian, Virginia


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

It's nice to see someone doing a research first instead of blowing money on junk from BassPro or Walmart! :beer:

So I guess you are only considering .177 caliber?

Here is what you get by going an extra mile and buying a German Weihrauch springer. You get a highest quality there is, long rifle life, excellent accuracy, AND outstanding resale value. I'd suggest you skip HW25L model and buy HW30S instead, it has a nicer stock and better iron sights. Also its resale value is higher than of HW25L. HW25L is a great rifle but just like HW35E, it's not as popular.

If your intention is strictly plinking/target shooting, then I strongly suggest HW50S. This one is a step up in size and energy levels from HW30S. If you plan to do occasional small game/pest hunting, then my personal pick would be HW95L.
HW95L is the same rifle as Beeman R9. This particular rifle shines in .20 caliber, but the best choice for HW30S and HW50S is always .177.

These guns are easy to scope but you will need mounts with scope stop pins built-in. Also, a decent scope is a must since its a part of the accuracy equasion. Remember, it has to be able to focus down to airgun distances and withstand a bi-directional recoil of a spring-piston powerplant.

Another great brand is Air Arms (England) but their springers are all underlevers.

AH.


----------



## Chrasmus (Jul 4, 2010)

I did decide to get the HW30S for my son. Is there a specific scope that you would recommend for the HW30S? I am still trying to decide what to get for myself, and just looked at the HW97K .177 online. It seems a bit on the heavy side, but that would not be an issue for me.

Regards,

Christian, Virginia


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Sky is the limit for scopes, but compact rifles look and feel better with compact scopes.

Here are my four choices for HW30S/Beeman R7:

Hawke 2-7x32
Leupold EFR 3-9x33
Bushnell Banner 3.5-10x36
Burris Timberline 4.5-14x32


----------



## Chrasmus (Jul 4, 2010)

I greatly appreciate all of your help for my post, as well as so many others I have since read! I plan to order the Weihrauch HW30S .177, the Hawke 2-7 X 32 Scope, and a Beeman One Piece Mount (w. Scope Stop Pins built in) for my son.

I am still trying to decide what to get for myself. I like the fact that the Weihrauch HW 97K has a Fixed Barrel versus the HW 50S or the HW 95L. I may never notice the difference in performance, but over the years I have learned that it is cheaper in the long run to purchase what you really want, rather than settling for something different / less expensive. For a Scope I am considering the Hawke 4-12 X 40. Do you think this would be a good combination, or should I consider Higher-End Scopes?

Regards,

Christian, Virginia


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

You are welcome!

Be advised that HW30S is a low-recoil, very gentle rifle and 2pc mounts are more than sufficient.

HW97K is an outstanding plinker/hunter. Mine is in .20. Used to have .177 but since I mostly hunt I went with a larger caliber. If you are ready to spend that kind of money on a gun, then I suggest you also get a better quality glass. When it comes to scopes, you get what you paid for. Hawke Airmax scopes are very decent for the money with a cool Map 6 reticle, they are indeed tough with a great customer support. I have dealt with Brad from Hawke Optics once and it was a simply stellar service. In fact, it is not easy to suggest a scope because there are so many things that affects your/mine decision; budget, intended application, customer support, caliber of the weapon, effective range, overall weight concerns, reticle preference, reliability record, resale value, your overall experience, magnification preference, etc. So, I'll just list some of them that I think are the best for my situation. My .20 HW97K has a Bushnell Legend 5-15x40 mildot scope (discontinued now). Relatevly inexpensive, bright, clear, tough, and with a reticle I can use at various distances knowing the performance of the pellet this gun prefers. My next choice would be scopes from Bushnell Elite club, either 3200 or 4200 series. Japanese glass, super clear and bright, and still a decent customer support. And finally Hawke SideWinder models (all 30mm) including Tactical models. There are also Leupold scopes but it is a whole another budget we are talking about...

I *do* suggest a 1pc Beeman/Sportsmatch mount for the HW97K. 
Also, a great gun deserves a great ammo. Buy some German H&N/Beeman and Czech (JSB) pellets. Test them for accuracy/consistency and and stick with the best performer.

Here is the old picture of my .177 HW97K with 2pc Beeman mounts and a Bushnell Legend scope.


----------



## Chrasmus (Jul 4, 2010)

I just placed my order with Airguns of Arizona. They were an absolute pleasure to deal with (knowledgable and patient). In my excitement, I did not even get the name of the gentleman who helped me. Rather than ordering just my son's rifle for now, I could not keep myself from ordering both.

Here are the details:

For my son: HW 30S177, Sportmatch Two Piece Mount (TO4C), Hawke Air Max 2-7 X 32 Scope.
For myself: HW97K177, Sportmatch One Piece Mount (AOP55), Bushnell Elite 3200 5-15 X 40 Scope.

I also got some H+N Finale Match Ammo, BSA Cases, and Cleaning Supplies.

AH, thank you for your help and advice! I am looking forward to visiting this forum in the future, and perhaps be able to help someone else, and add my contributions.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Good luck with your new rifles. Let us know how they get along with you after you have had a bit of time to shoot and be comfortable with them. Nice choices for both of you.


----------

